# Can anyone identify this Cichlid please



## Mickeyw (Jul 4, 2020)

Just been given this as the person was closing Down his tank but don't seem to know what it is can anyone help identify it please


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Male Malawi Mbuna... unless it is the pic seems albino except for the eye. Kinda of like a Greshakei albino, but not a pure one


----------

